# yellow box burl hollow form



## bench1holio (Oct 31, 2012)

Heres a hollow piece i recent ly finished.
Timber is yellow box burl 11” diam x 7 ½” high.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 31, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## TimR (Oct 31, 2012)

I think Greg has it right on that one ... Awesome!


----------



## DKMD (Oct 31, 2012)

Beauty! I've got a big chunk of this stuff, but I haven't figured out what it wants to be yet... Hope it turns out as nice as this!


----------



## bench1holio (Oct 31, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Beauty! I've got a big chunk of this stuff, but I haven't figured out what it wants to be yet... Hope it turns out as nice as this!



thanks david, im sure your chunk will be just as nice. yellow box has a knack of being beautiful once the dust clears!


----------



## DomInick (Oct 31, 2012)

I love the look of that. Nice work.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 2, 2012)

Ben - Very Very nice ! Must be tough working with all those ugly timbers ! 
Scott


----------

